# Lightning and and Ball Lightning (i believe)



## Stormchase (Sep 1, 2015)

Good electric storm. Weather tested the 7D. Works well after a 5 min pounding in rain. cc always welcome on everything.



 




Found this on my card when I got home. I remember hearing a buzzing sound but thought nothing of it.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice images, by the way.


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 1, 2015)

It could be mistaken for it lol. Good thing I grew up on Nat Geo and PBS haha before History channel came around.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2015)

Neat photos. Yeah...wow...the video clip is interesting!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2015)

was that a drone ?
or Derrel flying his alien ship with only a Visual Flight license ?


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm 90% sure its ball lightning. There were some odd lightning bolts going on that night. Pretty rare to see it. ( i didnt actually see it tho). There are a handful of videos online with it in all forms. They have been known to be attracted to power lines as well. I was right below some main feeds from the power plant. a close by storm cell was putting out at least a bolt a second (negative charged and cloud to cloud). quiet the show. Everything added up!


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I love the first picture. LOVE.  I like the second and the video is neat.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 3, 2015)

I know a guy that got chased out of a phone equipment room by ball lightening, years ago.


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 3, 2015)

haha I would run like crazy! It can pass through walls and doors without marking too. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## snowbear (Sep 3, 2015)

Stormchase said:


> haha I would run like crazy!


He did.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 3, 2015)

I saw ball lighting when I was a kid living in The Bronx.  It occurred during a storm.  I was looking out of the window on the 6th floor of an apartment building.  The lightning appearing about 5 feet in diameter and  traveled a few block along the top of other apartments buildings near their parapets.  Lasted about 5 or 10 seconds.  Pretty amazing.    I never have seen anything like that since then.


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 4, 2015)

That's pretty neat to see it like that.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dig the first one. The way the road seems to be headed toward the worst part of the storm is very cool.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Sep 5, 2015)

#2 is the winner for me, really nice done!


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 6, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Dig the first one. The way the road seems to be headed toward the worst part of the storm is very cool.


I really tried to get that feel. There was a vision I had before I got to the spot but it didn't come out the way I wanted. Thats cool for the mention. At least I kinda got it lol. 


ArtphotoasiA said:


> #2 is the winner for me, really nice done!


Thank you


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 6, 2015)

I had never seen or heard of ball lightning before this, so thanks!  

Really great photos, what were you settings? If you don't mind me asking.


----------

